
Program for cracking iphone apps released.  Hold onto your hats. - jawngee
http://hackulo.us/forums/index.php?s=4a4a9c10b678d8400dee0d56087f4c20&amp;showtopic=12255
======
pclark
developers will be running back to web based apps!

